# Para que no te preocupes



## Chiribita

Hola a todos: 


Me gustaría saber la traducción de la siguiente frase al alemán:
_*Intentaré ser más rápida con mis respuestas para que no te preocupes.*_​Mi intento:
_Ich werde versuchen schneller zu sein mit meinen Antworten, damit du dir nicht Sorgen machst._​Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda.

¡Que tengan un bonito día!


----------



## Alemanita

Tu intento me parece muy bueno, lo único que cambiaría yo es: ... damit du dir keine Sorgen machst.


----------



## Chiribita

Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta. 

Saludos


----------



## Vilaplana

Hola Chiribita:
yo diría
Ich werde versuchen schneller mit meinen Antworten zu sein, damit du dir keine Sorge machst.


----------



## Alemanita

Vilaplana said:


> Hola Chiribita:
> yo diría
> Ich werde versuchen schneller mit meinen Antworten zu sein, damit du dir keine Sorge machst.



El orden de las palabras de tu frase también es correcto, pero ten en cuenta que preocuparse es 'sich Sorgen machen', así, en plural. Una pena, una cuita, es eine Sorge, pero como generalmente vienen en tandas .. sich Sorgen machen.

Ejemplo del uso de una sola pena: Una persona que ha perdido el empleo, tiene la mujer enferma y el hijo rebelde cuenta que la mujer se ha repuesto. Gott sei Dank ist meine Frau wieder gesund. Jetzt habe ich eine Sorge weniger.


----------



## Vilaplana

Tienes razón quería escribir Sorgen y no Sorge.
Gracias por la corrección Alemanita


----------

